
Mathematically, what is the optimum pitch for a roof? - simulate
http://datagenetics.com/blog/december42016/index.html
======
BaCtErIaLaMbDa
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach_algebra](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banach_algebra)

this is a reason for you ;) greez n cheerz

